# HarbourCam



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey, come on there shipmate! Enough links to U-tube; give us a break. We are aware of U-tube and if we want to view hours of video about ferries we can log in there and see them. It isn't necessary to post so many links on our site. Let's stay friends. All the best.


----------



## HarbourCam (Jul 29, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> Hey, come on there shipmate! Enough links to U-tube; give us a break. We are aware of U-tube and if we want to view hours of video about ferries we can log in there and see them. It isn't necessary to post so many links on our site. Let's stay friends. All the best.


Ron,

Sorry mate, only joined yesterday and went a bit link crazy with my videos! I take note of your words. I only linked to videos of the ships or companies being talked about in the threads, I thought some members would like to see videos on the subject. I will curtail my linking in the future.

On a related subject, I see there is a gallery for stills but with technology moving as it is, shooting and watching movies has become so easy now. Would it not be a good idea to have a videos section on this site?

Kind regards,

Simon


----------



## quietman (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Simon take a look at this address http://www.i2ic.com/shipping/index.html Ships Nostalgia boffins are just setting up this part of the site. If you have time could you send a private message with how to set up links Cheers Derrick


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for that Simon. Good posting.


----------

